# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  اطلب اي اغنية اجنبية بتخطر ببالك

## anas_shbeeb

اطلب الاغنية اللي بدك اياها وبتكون عندك خلال لحظات شو بدكو احسن من هيك خدمات

----------


## ساره

شكرا لك ..........ممكن اغنية Power of Love  للفنانه الرائعه Celine Dion

وشكراً ..... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

تكرمي يا ست سارة وهاي الاغنية



http://rapidshare.com/files/85053763..._Love.mp3.html

----------


## Xitooo

*ما بعرف اذا كمان بتجيب غير الأغاني الإنجليزي ... 

اذا بغلبك أغنية diana gurckaya -  ti znaesh mama


أسف على الغلبه  
*

----------


## AFLATONE

Here's your song 
just enter the 3 digits as shown in the box
then press the green box to download 
Diana_Gurckaya-Ti_Znaesh_Mama.avi
 
http://files.ge/file/38256/Diana-Gur...-Mama-avi.html
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حنين

ممكن اغنيه مايكل جاكسون you are not alone  وشكرا

----------


## anas_shbeeb

تكرمي يا حنين وهاي الاغنية

http://rapidshare.com/files/85557551...CKSON.MP3.html

----------


## ساره

> تكرمي يا ست سارة وهاي الاغنية
> 
> 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/85053763..._Love.mp3.html



شكرا الك .......... :Smile:

----------


## Xitooo

*يسلمو حبيبي بس انا بدي ياها mp3 و هاي فيديو 
*

----------


## دلع

> تكرمي يا حنين وهاي الاغنية
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/85557551...CKSON.MP3.html



من أجمل اغاني الدنيا ..بنصح الجميع يسمعها ..........وشكر على الاغنيه الرائعه ..حنين زوقك حلو بالاغاني  :Smile:

----------


## ابو رحيل

momkin   anathema  lost control  plz

----------


## N_tarawneh

> momkin   anathema  lost control  plz


ولا يهمك يا أبو رحيل ...

تفضل هي الأغنية يا صديقي وإحنا بالخدمة ...


*Lost Control*


LOST CONTROL 


Life has betrayed me once again
I accept some things will never change
I've let your tiny minds magnify my agony
and it's left me with a chem'cal dependency for sanity

Yes, I am falling... how much longer till I hit the ground?
I can't tell you why I'm breaking down
Do you wonder why I prefer to be alone?
Have I really lost control? 

I'm coming to an end
I've realised what I could have been.
I can't sleep so I take a breath and hide behind my bravest mask,
I admit I've lost control

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طيب شباب انا بدي الاغنيه الرومانسيه dance with me

----------


## N_tarawneh

[CENTER]


> طيب شباب انا بدي الاغنيه الرومانسيه dance with me


تفضل يا قسايمه ...

أن شاء الله تكون الأغنية المطلوبة ...

Dance With me

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله انا ما بسمع بشكل محدد بس اذا بتنصحوني بوحدة ماتكون بشعة بجرب اسمع

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha
					

والله انا ما بسمع بشكل محدد بس اذا بتنصحوني بوحدة ماتكون بشعة بجرب اسمع


انا بنصحك تروح تتغدي وبعدين لكل حادث حديث *

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اكيد رح اعمل بنصيحتك لانها ما بضرني .
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ashrafwater

[frame="5 50"][grade="00008B FF6347 008000 D2691E"]شكرا علي المشاركة زلكن لا احب سماع الاغاني [/grade][/frame]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ممكن اغنية I will always love 
للمغنية وتني هيوستن 
وهاي الاغنية اهداء لاختي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ممكن اغنية I will always love 
> للمغنية وتني هيوستن 
> وهاي الاغنية اهداء لاختي


تفضلي يا مها بيك / وهي الأغنية ... 


I Will Always Love

وإذا بدك كمان عندي أغنية / تـِـدلل يا راعي الخربوش إذا بدك ياها ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا اا ما بسمع اغاني بس بجرب اسمع الاغنية اللي حكيت عنها  :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور على الاغنية 
في اغنية only you لانركي اغلاسيس 
اذا حاب تساعد

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يسلموا اا ما بسمع اغاني بس بجرب اسمع الاغنية اللي حكيت عنها


قصدك الأغنية التي جاءت بناءً على طلبك / مش الي حكيت عنها أنا ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مشكور على الاغنية 
> في اغنية only you لانركي اغلاسيس 
> اذا حاب تساعد


طبعا ً / بنساعد لأجل المساعدة / بس مع الأسف الشديد الآن خلاص نفّقنا ...

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*مرحبا كيف الحال.... ممكن أغنية مسلسل نورmp3
رح أغلبك معي وشكراً*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اخ مهدي في موضوع خاص لمسلسل نور و اغانيه موجود تحت

بس اذا بدك الأغنية 

انت احكيلي اي وحدة بالضبط 

العراقية.......التركية...........شادي اسود

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هاي الأغنية باللغة التركية

mp3

http://www.4shared.com/file/42893704...nline.html?s=1

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا اسف مهدي

هي موجودة موسيقا 

و راح ادورلك اذا كانت موجودة اغنية

http://www.4shared.com/file/48159750...mbctv.html?s=1

----------


## saousana

اغنية only you لانركي اغلاسيس

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اغنية only you لانركي اغلاسيس


انتي متأكدة اسمها only you

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saousana

> انتي متأكدة اسمها only you
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اه متأكدة وبدي اياها بالانجليزي مش بالاسباني

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اه متأكدة وبدي اياها بالانجليزي مش بالاسباني


اسف ما لقيتهل 

اعذريني

----------


## فراس خلف

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اريد اغنية السلو التي رقص فيها عادل امام وحلى شيحة في العرس  في فلم عريس من جهة امنية
شاب شعري وانا ادور عليها او على الاقل اسم المطرب والاغنية
واشكركم جزيل الشكر

----------


## العالي عالي

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> اريد اغنية السلو التي رقص فيها عادل امام وحلى شيحة في العرس  في فلم عريس من جهة امنية
> شاب شعري وانا ادور عليها او على الاقل اسم المطرب والاغنية
> واشكركم جزيل الشكر


شكلك يا فراس كنت تدور عليها بقوقل وما لقيتها عشان هيك دخلت المنتدى

على كل حال اهلا وسهلا فيك بالمنتدى واتمني بقائك معنا دائمن 

وهس راح يدورلك عليها خالد الجنيدي المسؤول عن طلبات الاغاني

نورت يا وردة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> اريد اغنية السلو التي رقص فيها عادل امام وحلى شيحة في العرس  في فلم عريس من جهة امنية
> شاب شعري وانا ادور عليها او على الاقل اسم المطرب والاغنية
> واشكركم جزيل الشكر


اولاً اهلاً و سهلاً فيك بالمنتدى  :Icon31:  

انا مش ملاقيها

لو انك متذكر اسمها كان طولتلك اياها بسرعة 

حاول انك تتذكر مقطع من الأغنية 

و ان شاء الله اقدر اجيبلك اياها

----------


## ابو العبد

بدي اغاني madonna
من البومها الجديد hard candyماعدا اغنية 4 minutes

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بدي اغاني madonna
> من البومها الجديد hard candyماعدا اغنية 4 minutes


تفضل يا ابو العبد 

هي الالبوم كامل

http://www.4shared.com/file/46855287..._2008.html?s=1

----------


## فراس خلف

شكرا يا المشرف العالي عالي
  وشكرا للاخ خالد ان لقاها او ما حالفه الحظ
واتمنى اني اكون ضيف خفيف الظل عليكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكرا يا المشرف العالي عالي
>   وشكرا للاخ خالد ان لقاها او ما حالفه الحظ
> واتمنى اني اكون ضيف خفيف الظل عليكم


اهلين فيك يا اخ فراس 

نور المنتدى

----------


## فراس خلف

اخي العزيز للاسف ما اعرف اسمها والا كنت ما تعبتك معاي لاني او مرة اسمعها بالفلم عريس من جهة امنية
بس فيها مقطع ما اعرف اذا يفيدك     
                                  i love you  ............         ineed you
واسف على ازعاجك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اخي العزيز للاسف ما اعرف اسمها والا كنت ما تعبتك معاي لاني او مرة اسمعها بالفلم عريس من جهة امنية
> بس فيها مقطع ما اعرف اذا يفيدك     
>                                   i love you  ............         ineed you
> واسف على ازعاجك


و الله يا اخ فراس ما في اي ازعاج 

انا واجبي كمشرف اني اساعد الكل 

بس انت بتحكيلي اغنية عربية فيها مقطع اجنبي

----------


## ابو العبد

> تفضل يا ابو العبد 
> 
> هي الالبوم كامل
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/46855287..._2008.html?s=1


يسلموا ايديك...

الله لا يحرمنا من هالايدين....

----------


## فراس خلف

لا يا اخي  هي اغنية اجنبية جت بمقطع العرس في الفلم العربي عريس من جهة امنية  
على  العموم بس مجهودك الجميل يدل  على قوة منتداكم
وانا سعيد اني اشتركت عندكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا يا اخي  هي اغنية اجنبية جت بمقطع العرس في الفلم العربي عريس من جهة امنية  
> على  العموم بس مجهودك الجميل يدل  على قوة منتداكم
> وانا سعيد اني اشتركت عندكم


اهلاً و سهلاً فيك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يسلموا ايديك...
> 
> الله لا يحرمنا من هالايدين....


اي خدمة انا جاهز  :Icon31:

----------


## zain

هاي ممكن  :Bl (14):   أغنية عاصي خلاني وعذبوني :Bl (14):

----------


## Memo

> هاي ممكن   أغنية عاصي خلاني وعذبوني


No I cannot coz I Heat 3a9i

----------


## فراس خلف

*جبتلك مقطع من الاغنية  للتذكير هية اغنية شفتها بفم عريس من جهة امنيه 
اغنية i love you what more can i say i need you darling.......iwant you
انشاءالله تلاقيلي الاغنية
وشكرا*

----------


## M7MD

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مرحبا ممكن اغنية far away

----------


## مدحت

مرحبا محمد  هي الاغنية اللي طلبتها

----------


## النورس الحزين

ممكن دبكات مجوز اردنية او سورية
mp3
ومشكور

----------


## amore75

الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## fofa12

Thanks  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## lola23

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

